Ask HN: How do you get users to try your MVP? - relaunched
======
wjossey
Really depends.

If it’s a B2B product, just keep talking to everyone you know who is a buyer
and try to get them to take a shot on you. If the product is far enough along
to add value, make sure to charge. If it’s not, and you’re just looking for
feedback, make sure to let them know you’ll be charging down the line but
right now am looking for quality feedback.

If it’s B2C, there’s a lot of ways to hustle. From stopping people on college
campuses, running some light paid advertising just to get some feedback,
posting on product hunt, posting on HN, posting in response to related
questions on Quara... etc, etc.

Sometimes meetups and networking are a good way to find early users. Talk
about what your product does and hand out your card with a URL on it. Ask them
to give it a shot and don’t be shy.

Once again, all depends. Without knowing more about the product it’s hard to
be specific.

------
muzani
Your product should already have an "existing" market who hacked something
together.

Something social might have a dedicated forum, subreddit, FB group. A game
might have a similar mod in another game. A web tool might be in the form of a
spreadsheet somewhere.

Find out where those early adopters are and tell them about your product. You
should try to charge them as early as possible, as high as possible. The early
target market is often willing to pay the most. Lower your price later and
reward those early adopters afterwards.

~~~
relaunched
Our MVP is general purpose. iPrompted.com helps you make sure the people
around you get tasks done! However, maybe we should specialize early to focus
on a group. Parents trying to manage kids' and their after school actitives,
for example.

Any thoughts, if we specialize for customer acquisition, if we should modify
the product too, or keep it general purpose for now?

~~~
beatgammit
Figure out who your ideal customer is and make sure your product fulfills that
customer's needs. Be _really_ specific about that, not just "project manager",
but include age, marital status, hobbies, etc so you _really_ get to know this
person. You want to be able to know them so intimately that you could
conceivably introduce them to a friend at a social gathering.

The point here is to get into the mindset of the users of your product. What
are you enabling them to do, how do they want to interact with it, and how
much are they willing to pay for the service.

You'll want 2-3 ideal customers to start off with to cover your target market.
Once you have an idea of who that is, find them. You already know them well
enough to know where they would be found, right?

------
lamanguste
Ofcourse it needs specific promotion channels created based on what the
product is about. Firstly a lnading page is to be created explaining why
should an user even would invest time to taste the product. Once a landing
page is created it has to be shared across forums and communities the
prospective users are expected to frequently visit.

------
ecesena
Start by sharing your link on Show HN.

~~~
relaunched
I shared it once and it didn't seem to stick - probably b/c of the title.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19251031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19251031)

When some new features are added and we update the homepage, we'll share it
again.

